#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Intergraph SmartPlant 3D Piping (See Inside Link) *Pro Opinions Needed!*

## goodmorningfred

*Pro Opinions Needed!*

Intergraph SmartPlant 3D 2011 with Microsoft SQL server setup as the database running on a Windows 7 machine.

Now a problem has occurred under piping design task. A failure error message pops up and a simple piping route cannot be done.

This trouble shooting guide provides with detailed procedures and screenshots leading to the problem.

Please see attached:



https://www.dropbox.com/s/ypy682kbdd5juf4/SmartPlant_Trouble_Shooting.pdf?dl=0

*Pro Opinions Needed!*See More: Intergraph SmartPlant 3D Piping (See Inside Link) *Pro Opinions Needed!*

----------

